# Cherry blossom celebration in Japan!



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2016)

Ah, the air is almost warm, the birds are singing, and the cherries are flowering... well, that was the situation up to a day ago. Hard rain and wind overnight took out most the flowers, but luckily I got them "on tape" before they all fell.

This one's in 4K (that is four times higher resolution than 1080p!) and I added music. For best viewing I recommend streaming at 1080p or higher.

Cherry Blossom Celebration!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 6, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome....thank you!!


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2016)

The music was played by a Scotsmen!!! Lovely instrument.
This video is a wonderful end to a very busy day for me.
Thank you. Oh, I hope you saw lots of bees pollinating 
all those beautiful flowers. I worry about the bees.


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 7, 2016)

Awesome! Yay orchids. I see you snuck in a Cym. goeringii : )


----------



## Secundino (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2016)

Here in DC, we had our peak bloom about 2 weeks ago. The past couple of days, and the day after tomorrow, the temps will be below freezing. Glad the cherry blossoms here were able to have decent weather.


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2016)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice! Thanks!
Gotta visit Japan again some time soon.

Spring has been rather cranky here, but I see flowers poppoing up all over the city, which is nice. lovely time of the year!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you, Tom. Pure magic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2016)

Yay Spring! We are still experiencing snow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2016)

missed them when I was in Tokyo in Feb. Must go back in Spring.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad you all enjoyed it.



abax said:


> The music was played by a Scotsmen!!! Lovely instrument.
> This video is a wonderful end to a very busy day for me.
> Thank you. Oh, I hope you saw lots of bees pollinating
> all those beautiful flowers. I worry about the bees.



Yes, it is funny that a Scotsman, an American and some Japanese trees got together to make this VERY Japanesque video. I worry about bees too - but then it is too easy to worry about many things in the world. On a positive note, there were lots of cherry fruits last year, so somebody's pollinating them.



theshatterings said:


> Awesome! Yay orchids. I see you snuck in a Cym. goeringii : )



But of course


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fritillaria grows wild in Japan? or is it from a garden?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Fritillaria grows wild in Japan? or is it from a garden?



There are several species in Japan, but all are pretty small plants. This one was growing at a temple. It looks similar to F. thunbergii perhaps, a Chinese plant.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey, Tom - hope you are okay! Was the quake near you??


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2016)

Heather said:


> Hey, Tom - hope you are okay! Was the quake near you??



Heather, the epicenter was about 100 kilometers to the south. It registered 7 at the epicenter, and just a little lower in the major city of Kumamoto. It was around a 4 here - enough to give a good shake, but no damage. The initial quake was long, maybe around 30 seconds. That was around 9:30 pm, and the aftershocks continued up to 2:30 am. I didn't sleep much, AND the next morning the first day back at university.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2016)

Glad there was no damage where you are


Elmer Nj


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2016)

Whew! Glad to hear that Tom!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 15, 2016)

I am happy that you are well. Stay well


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm sure the earthquake and aftershocks were unpleasant. I know I don't like it when the ground moves. Glad to hear you're okay!


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh, now wait! Mary PM'd me but I didn't realize there'd been another until I got a USGS alert just now. Geez! So, check in when you can, Tom! Hope you are STILL well!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 15, 2016)

Ugh! Another big one. Hope all is well. Stay safe.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2016)

The one last night started around at 1:26 am and continued on and off for another 3 minutes. Fun, fun. I actually went outside since I got scared. The earthquake sirens were on and off all night and we continue to get smaller aftershocks. 

The odd part is that the "aftershock" last night was bigger than the first quake, so now it is considered the main shock. There is a possibility there can be an even bigger one soon. As time goes by that threat diminishes, but we're still in the danger zone.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 15, 2016)

I hope you stay safe!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 16, 2016)

Be safe


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2016)

I, too, hope that you are still ok Tom .... Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2016)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2016)

Perhaps it's time to come home Tom. Tectonic plate
movement seems to be increasing globally and islands are
especially vulnerable. Everyone here will most certainly
welcome you and your wife back home.


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2016)

Yikes

Stay safe Tom


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Everyone in my neck of the woods is fine. Even the old house I live in seems no worse for the wear… well, there are no new cracks anyway  The last "big" aftershock came around 7:30 yesterday evening registering around 4 near the epicenter, and only 1 here, just a shimmy. 

As for leaving Japan, I suspect one day that will happen. Currently we are bound to this place financially, and my wife has family obligations as well. I never intended to stay this long, but as I said in the beginning when anybody asked me how long I would stay, "6 weeks, 6 months, 6 years, who knows…" That was almost 14 years ago. Two major earthquakes later, and I'm still here!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Two major earthquakes later, and I'm still here!



No worries of Godzilla?


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2016)

Ah well, if you're happy where you are, just don't fall into
any large cracks in the ground.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> No worries of Godzilla?



Oh no! There goes Tokyo! GO GO GODZILLA! :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Apr 18, 2016)

Buck Dharma!


----------

